
The Stock Market: The New Normal ? - jasonlbaptiste
http://blogmaverick.com/2008/10/27/the-stock-market-the-new-normal/
======
atlbeer
Whenever anyone says this time is different it's a pretty sure bet that this
time is the same as the last

~~~
ConradHex
That's always been true before, but I think if you look closely you'll realize
that _this_ time it's all different.

------
mynameishere
Cuban: My favorite drunken commentator.

I don't know, but I suspect his _vino_ , while costing him 10x as much as
mine, is leading him towards somewhat more foolish investments. Plus, he's
consistently 24 months behind in his basic realization of things:

 _At no other time in the history of this country did savings fall as far
below zero pct of income_

O WeewY????

------
netcan
This is an interesting one

 _At no other time in the history of our markets have the words “blue chip”
completely lost their meaning._

------
krschultz
This time is different, for one unemployment is only 6.1%. If it goes to 8%,
it will still be significantly less than the depression. I know he is slogging
away with the day trading and it looks like hell, but step back, look at the
long term picture and realize it has to go back up again. If it doesn't, we're
in for a lot bigger problems than "my retirement account went down"

------
fallentimes
I want to know if he ever went ahead with his gambling hedge fund:

<http://is.gd/4YSp>

